# Warning Points?



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2005)

What exactly do the warning points measure? I saw this going through member profiles today and was curious. I couldn't find it in the FAQ.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 10, 2005)

i don't think it gets used


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2005)

that is what I thought also, but someone I know in his profile it says Warning Points: 7 and most everyone else's (as I can't say everyone because I didn't go through all 30,000 users ) say 0.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 10, 2005)

Nope, we aren't using them. We considered it, but we prefer to make judgments instead of having the system do it for us.


----------



## Henry (Aug 10, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Nope, we aren't using them. We considered it, but we prefer to make judgments instead of having the system do it for us.




Something else, too, that I never noticed -- the system IS using them, but for what I really don't know. There are 26 people with 7 warning points, one with 6, and from 1 to 5 there are anywhere from 3 to 7 people under each level. We did experiment with them a bit before deciding not to use them, but not to the extent that I'm coming up with. If it were linked to "reported posts" there would be a LOT more people with more than one warning point...  Maybe I'll check into vbulletin and see if something users around here do regularly automatically triggers them.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 10, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Something else, too, that I never noticed -- the system IS using them, but for what I really don't know. There are 26 people with 7 warning points, one with 6, and from 1 to 5 there are anywhere from 3 to 7 people under each level. We did experiment with them a bit before deciding not to use them, but not to the extent that I'm coming up with. If it were linked to "reported posts" there would be a LOT more people with more than one warning point...  Maybe I'll check into vbulletin and see if something users around here do regularly automatically triggers them.




d00d, sweet. don't forget your fibre. you gotta stay regular.

diaglo "who does a lot of things regularly" Ooi


----------



## Len (Aug 10, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll check into vbulletin and see if something users around here do regularly automatically triggers them.



No, that can't be it. Crothian doesn't have 30000 warning points.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 10, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> *Warning Points? *
> 
> What exactly do the warning points measure?





I don't know but I'm collecting the whole set!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 11, 2005)

Maybe they're like action points.  If so, can I have one?

I do sometimes wish we had user moderation, not to get rid of the nasty threads (of which there are blessedly few) but to bring attention to some of those that don't get seen,  or scroll off the front page.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 11, 2005)

Er, reporting a post will surely bring attention to it, right?


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 11, 2005)

I meant, modded up so the interesting threads you might not see bubble up to the top.  Sorry, that wasn't clear.  Feel free to mod me down


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 12, 2005)

Maybe it has to do with how many threads a person starts gets closed?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 15, 2005)

Len said:
			
		

> No, that can't be it. Crothian doesn't have 30000 warning points.




I'd vote for diaglo and the sheer number of people he says he has on his ignore list.


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's one possible explanation, if you use the same warning point system: http://www.ukiyouth.com/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-254.html


----------

